

SciGen: hilarious fake computer-generated paper accepted to conference [2005] - willvarfar
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/scigen/near_science_high.avi

======
willvarfar
<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/> is the main site, but the videos there
404; I found this one as being one of their mirrors. Its more of a follow-up,
but its very entertaining both for those that remember, and those that haven't
seen it before...

